# JTable Zeilen nummerieren



## _Zoidberg_ (1. Mrz 2008)

Sers Leute,

wie kann man bei einem JTable die Zeilennummern anzeigen lassen?
Is wahrscheinlich lächerlich einfach, ich habs aber trotzdem nicht gefunden. :wink: 

Mfg und danke für eure Antworten


----------



## zilti (1. Mrz 2008)

Dazu brauchst du ein TableModel (siehe FAQ) und ne neue Spalte am Anfang. Setze dann im Model ne Zählvariable.


----------



## Zubi81 (1. Mrz 2008)

zilti hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dazu brauchst du ein TableModel (siehe FAQ) und ne neue Spalte am Anfang. Setze dann im Model ne Zählvariable.



Da war jemand schneller mit Antworten. Wollte auch nur mit einen kurzen Kommentar antworten. Der Challange hat mich dann aber gepackt und mich dazu bewogen ein Beispiel zu programmieren...   Es gibt aber ganz sicher noch eine schönere Lösung als NULL Werte in den Vector ein zufüllen....  ???:L


```
public static class LineTableModel extends DefaultTableModel {
  
  private static final long serialVersionUID = -3940790068395862841L;

  public LineTableModel(
      Vector<String> columnNames, Vector<Vector<Object>> rows) {
      
    columnNames.add(0, "");
    for (Vector<Object> v : rows) {
      v.add(0, null);
    }
    
    super.setDataVector(rows, columnNames);
    
  }

  @Override
  public Object getValueAt(int row, int column) {
      
    if (column == 0) {
      return Integer.valueOf(row + 1);
    }
    return super.getValueAt(row, column);
      
  }
    
}
```


----------

